# Deck hand needed for tomorrow striper fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I need a deck hand tomorrow for some heavy lifting, and for cleaning four fish, casting a long rod ( if you don't know how, but are a pretty caster I'll teach ya).
If you a total rookie casting big tackle forget it, the learning curve is steep.

You must be must be strong ( be able to set and pull two bad arse anchors, about 30 pounds a piece in heavy current, and maybe several times). Be able to toss a cast net well, reel in 150 yards of line over and over, clean the boat after the trip and do what I say.

No pay, you can keep all of the white bass up to fifty, and all the cat fish up to 20. And I will teach you all I can about fishing where we will be in the time we have.

Pm me and we can work out the details.
Major fishing time is 9:56 am to 12:01 pm, and there is a minor feeding time from 4:07 to 6:07 pm.
I would like to fish from 7:30 to 7:30.
We will break for lunch around 1:00 pm, I will buy.

The main mission is to catch a big striped bass. We will probably use live bait, and some hard jerk baits, some soft plastics, plus a couple of big top water lures.
No holds barred. 
There are several pig size striped bass where we will be fishing.
I supply all of the tackle. Bring rain gear.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Dang I was going to sign up until you said what I would have to do,


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is for tomorrow only, both *Trapperjon*, (#1) and *bluewing* a.k.a. Colton # 2, are still the official deck hands.
I just need help tomorrow, the time is right and the fish are there.
I am not able to handle the physical aspects by myself, in other words, I am an old guy.
I do know how to catch the striped bass that are there and would really to go every chance I can while the fishing is good.
Both my guys are out of pocket for tomorrow, so I thought I would toss it out there for anyone hard core for tomorrow.
Raysor, I see you read the fine print, LOL!!
:walkingsm


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

:rybka:
I see, a bunch of lightweight slackers.
:rotfl:

Well if I can get launched and stick the i pilot good, I bet I catch some.
Photos at noon, LOL!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang wish I didn't have to work tomorrow, would love to give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I was all in until I saw the part about ...."do what I say". Heck I can get all of that I can stand here at home...LOL

Just Kidding Loy. Someone will have a good time taking you up on your offer!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

If I didn't have to work Loy, I would give you a hand. I can do it all except throw a cast net GOOD.:headknock


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah me too Setdahook until he said needs to be strong and tough. That was about 25-30 years ago.
Good luck to you Shadslinger.
Give Catfish Kyle a shout. He wants to go fishing with you. LOL


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I need a deck hand tomorrow for some heavy lifting, and for cleaning four fish, casting a long rod ( if you don't know how, but are a pretty caster I'll teach ya).
> If you a total rookie casting big tackle forget it, the learning curve is steep.
> 
> You must be must be strong ( be able to set and pull two bad arse anchors, about 30 pounds a piece in heavy current, and maybe several times). Be able to toss a cast net well, reel in 150 yards of line over and over, clean the boat after the trip and do what I say.
> ...


Oh man, I wish I wasn't concentrated on getting grass cut...but keep me in mind on a private msg if it comes up again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol!
I guess I could've soften the sell a little.
Looks like Colton may make it, so the trip is on!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I read the post at about 4:00 when it had 54 views & no replies.
When I got done reading it all, it sounded to much like boot camp.
Someone youngin will have a blast I'm sure.




.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Lol. I don't know about other but most i know and myself are even too lazy to pull anchor. That why the good peoples of minn kota invented anchor lock. 

Sound like a youngster will have a lot fun with Loy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

**** Loy, how many beers you had ? It must of been a long day, I fished in the rain this morning with a slicker suit on and cooked fish this evening. LOL.:brew2::walkingsm


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Actually SS, I always liked blunt and honest; my blunt and honest reply is that I am too old and worn out to do it. But for someone young and healthy, it is a learning opportunity. 

Another blunt & honest statement: I enjoy watching sports, ballet, anything that requires strength and coordination.... much more so than when I took all that for granted.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey if someone bites on your offer and after you get him in condition. Maybe you could loan him out to us old codgers.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like it's a go with Colton, he is young and tough and loves to fish.
Cat fish Kyle you got to shake these guys up now and again,
I better go to bed.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

If I didn't have work I would have been in!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have some appointments in Beaumont tomorrow or I would jumped on this. I meet all the requirements if I could substitute old and ornery for young and strong. Never fished below the dam gotta give it a go someday soon


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

****** and Colton were down, but massive storms have wracked us all night and continues.
The discharge is already climbing and that will mess it up for some time.
How long who knows ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Still coming down so no telling where we end up. But there are already predictions for 30,000 cfs headed our way.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The window closed last night and it looks like it will be shut for a while.
I bet we get 38000 cfs before it levels out.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Hopefully it won't go too much higher than that.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> ****** and Colton were down, but massive storms have wracked us all night and continues.
> The discharge is already climbing and that will mess it up for some time.
> How long who knows ?


Remember you never know unless you goðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep Raysor, if it will settle out before the big slug comes, then I may have an open window for live bait at least.
If you want to deck hand, shoot me a PM, :walkingsm


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I was all in until you started typing! I was thinking you might hire someone and I could just watch!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to be out of town today, and if the discharge levels out at 25100 for a couple of days, there may be a pretty good window for serious striped bass fishing.
Probably take live bait as muddy as it is, but there is plenty of that to be had.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon and I are on hold at 5:15 am. Watching this front line roaring through middle east Texas right now. I can't tell now if it's going beat daylight or close to it. May have to wait until hopefully it roars by and doesn't stall out adding to our woes.

If we get a window it's going be live perch, finger mullet, and shad cast out for big striped bass.


----------



## Whitetrash_Kalob (Apr 11, 2016)

cant wait to see some pics if you do get to make it out!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's on hold now, as the storm is really moving fast and should get here at about 7:00 am, so we put it back to 8:30 hoping it rolls on past.
I see the gauges rising om the ipper river trying to shed the additional water dumped, all of it run off.
I just hope we can make it out today before they increase the discharge below the dam.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck, stay safe and post some pics.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Go get em! Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We fished for striped bass with live large shad with a few runs for a while, but no fish.
A brief storm chased us into the willows, and we fished for alligator gar, which were everywhere. I landed about five out of a whole lot of hook ups.
John caught his first, and I didn't get a picture of it and it broke the 100# leader when I tried to lift it, a good one too, his first ever.
I landed two alligator gar that were about four feet long and had plenty of zip. We unhooked them boat side with long nose pliers and no pictures.
We did a couple of pictures of the smaller ones.
We went back up to the cable and tried again before going in, no striped bass, but we did get three good size blue cats.
The water is dirty, but I think the fish have not settled down after the increase and will bite live shad soon if the gates do not have a flow increase.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Good try Loy. Like you say. You never know unless you go.


----------

